# Uber refusing to give me my 1099



## ajb62787 (Jun 15, 2016)

I received an email just before 8pmET from Uber mentioning that they were unable to match my SSN and other information to IRS records, thus are refusing to provide me the 1099 forms. I went on Uber's website to verify my identity and the information is 100% correct.

"We've been unable to match your tax information to IRS records. Because of this, we could not generate your 1099-K and/or 1099-MISC documents.

Please visit the Banking tab on partners.uber.com to verify that your tax information is correct, including your name, address and SSN/EIN.

Some reasons for a mis-match may include:

1. Incorrect SSN/EIN
2. Name does not match IRS records
3. Incorrect Address, City, State and Zip Code

For questions about taxes, please visit help.uber.com.

Thanks,
The Uber Team"


----------



## IronCity (Feb 5, 2016)

Same thing happened to me, all info is correct...wtf?


----------



## ajb62787 (Jun 15, 2016)

They have until 11:59pm local time to provide all tax forms or else they will be in violation


----------



## ajb62787 (Jun 15, 2016)

IronCity said:


> Same thing happened to me, all info is correct...wtf?


Just saw this on Uber's Partner Earnings under the Tax Information sub-tab for the FAQs
What tax documents will I receive?
"As an independent contractor, you'll receive a 1099-K and/or 1099-MISC form.The IRS calls these "information returns" to report income earned through Uber. Whether you receive one or both depends on the type of payment (for example taking trips, or referring other drivers) you earned this past year. If you have taken at least one trip with Uber, you'll receive a 1099-K. These forms are also available online after February 1, 2017."

They are holding back on tax forms until the day after the due date


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

it's comical that none of these clowns can get out 1099's


----------



## ajb62787 (Jun 15, 2016)

I was finally able to get mine only to notice that they marked my State under block 6 as DC instead of MD


----------



## dash1729 (Jul 10, 2015)

I also got the same message; however, so far the problem does not seem to have been fixed. I drive for Uber through my S corporation that is 100% owned by me. I also checked and all data for myself and my S corp is correct so I'm not sure what the problem is. Also, I've been driving for Uber since 2015 and the 1099-K was issued last year (with exactly the same S corp/personal data) without any problems.

I am about to file my tax return with the IRS for my S corp--I have all the information on the corporation's income and expenses and don't really require a 1099 to do that--so we will see whether the IRS accepts the return or not.


----------

